# Pics - Pelagic



## captain william wall (Jul 9, 2008)

Sorry guys, too much coffee for me this morning.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

It was going great until I saw that ugly guy named Woody in the picture!oke

What is in the pic that is not of the tuna or wahoo...............looks like a ball of bait fish?


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

Cool Pics! 



When were they taken?



What kind of boat is that? Looks big...



What is that school of fish pic?


----------



## d-a (Mar 13, 2010)

Looks like a school of pogeys

d-a


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great :takephoto Capt. :bowdown

Ifin you go into edit your original post and put the cursor at 

the bottom right corner and hit enter the pics will go up and down

so folks don't have to scroll to Mexico to see em....

:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

cool picts


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Great PICS


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

That's a fine catch and looks like a good time had by all.


----------

